# Editing in Photoshop CS5 and return to LR5 as .jpg



## rwaugh (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello,
I am fairly new to LR, so this may be a stupid question, but here goes....

Occasionally  I have a photo that I have made my edits to in LR5 and now want to take  into Photoshop CS5 to do a few minor things and I understand how that  is done. My issue is that when I save it and it is brought back into LR  it is now a .psd (I know that is because I have set it up that way in my  LR Preferences). That is great when I want to save detailed layers with  edits from photoshop incase I need to go back in and tweak them,  however in the instance where the PS edits are so minor and no layers  were created, I really don't want the massive file size that comes along  with the .psd version. Is it possible to automatically bring it back to LR as a .jpg?  If there is a better way to handle this in my workflow please let me  know.


Thanks in advance for the help.
Ria


----------



## clee01l (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum,  The data sent to PS needs to be either TIFF (preferred) or PSD.  These two formats are lossless compression formats. A Tiff or PSD will not have layers unless you create them and if memory serves LR does not manage layers on export.  Your file sent from LR will preserve the best color if created as a 16 bit ProPhotoRGB color space. This will give PS everything to work with that LR has to send it.  You can export the file from LR as a JPEG and compress it using JPEGs lossy compression methods and 8 bit color,  Then, it becomes your option to keep or toss the intermediate TIFF/PSD along side the master original.


----------



## rwaugh (Aug 9, 2013)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum,  The data sent to PS needs to be either TIFF (preferred) or PSD.  These two formats are lossless compression formats. A Tiff or PSD will not have layers unless you create them and if memory serves LR does not manage layers on export.  Your file sent from LR will preserve the best color if created as a 16 bit ProPhotoRGB color space. This will give PS everything to work with that LR has to send it.  You can export the file from LR as a JPEG and compress it using JPEGs lossy compression methods and 8 bit color,  Then, it becomes your option to keep or toss the intermediate TIFF/PSD along side the master original.



Thanks Cletus. I am trying to avoid having the TIFF/PSD created in the first place. I could delete as you suggested, but it just seems like extra steps and I don't want to confuse it with the PSDs that I do want to keep vs the ones I want to delete. I did find a round about way by creating another external editor with the file format as Jpeg in my LR preferences and saving it as a preset. This new preset shows up under Photo/Edit in..., however Lightroom gives an error thinking that no external editor was selected (I did select Cs5 when creating my preset - LR didn't like that, but I said to use it anyway). Ironically when I open the dropdown Photo/Edit in... there are two choices for Adobe Photoshop CS5 (with different short cut keys) and if I click the second one in the list it does exactly what I wanted all along.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 9, 2013)

rwaugh said:


> ...I did find a round about way by creating another external editor with the file format as Jpeg in my LR preferences and saving it as a preset. This new preset shows up under Photo/Edit in..., however Lightroom gives an error thinking that no external editor was selected (I did select Cs5 when creating my preset - LR didn't like that, but I said to use it anyway). Ironically when I open the dropdown Photo/Edit in... there are two choices for Adobe Photoshop CS5 (with different short cut keys) and if I click the second one in the list it does exactly what I wanted all along.


 Yes, this Alternate external editor pointing to PS12 will give you exactly what you are after.


----------

